# Which Two Cnc Machines To Buy For Home Shop?



## Jaden (Mar 3, 2015)

Hey guys thanks again for your previous comments and insight, good as always. 

My question this time is which two CNC machines would be good for small home shop/hobbyist friendly. 

First project will be to make an RC bulldozer 8 to 1 scale of a D8 with the front end of a Komatsu A575 downscaled to match the D8. I need 84 track pads and 84 chain links for 

the tracks. I'm thinking a decent cnc mill would make short order of this once gcode program set up? Willing to donate 4 foot x 16 feet of wall space for this venture. I have

more just won't be able to park a vehicle in to work on comfortably if need be, trying to leave center open. I sought out modern tool locally but when the rep said he didn't 

really know the difference between 2x 2.5x and 3x axis I shyed away from them. They wanted between 7-8k brand new for lathe and mill weighting 450 lbs and 900 lbs. I have

the chance to buy a late 1980s model Seiko Hitachi lathe cabinet CNC tool changer for 8k but it's quite massive, about 10,000 lbs. Are cabinets really necessary, more for 

material and fluid containment, debris? Do 3x cnc cabinet mill (no lathe) models even exist? What would be a midsize say around the 3-5k weight range? Sorry for the noob 

posting but I need a starting point for googling in a haystack. I have around 20k to play with before any tooling, rigging, electrical conversions etc. I know I'll be looking to do 

larger projects later and didn't want to be limited to toy machines.


----------



## RJSakowski (Mar 3, 2015)

I love my Tormach PCNC 770 mill.  The 770 and 1100 both will fit your space.  The 1100 now has a total enclosure option.  Last I looked, the 770 was about $6.8K and the 1100 was about $8.5K, barebones.  I haven't looked at the enclosure prices.  Options, controller, and CAM software can add another $5K.  Weight on the 770 was around 1100 lbs with base.  For a good look what the Tormach can do, go to NYC CNC's YouTube website.  They also sell a CNC lathe for $11.5K.


----------



## JimDawson (Mar 3, 2015)

Based on your criteria, something like this might fit your needs.  This particular machine is a 2 axis, but the general style it what I am trying to illustrate.   http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/tld/4863197044.html   I think they want too much for this one.  This machine is identical to my Eagle, but I added the third axis and upgraded the controls.  The weight is about 3.5K.

Another member here just bought a Shizouka 3 axis, but no controls on it.  It's sitting in my shop right now waiting for a controls retrofit.  http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/just-bought-a-shizouka-an-s.32647/#post-277405  This one weights about 5K

Take a look here just to get some ideas.  http://losangeles.craigslist.org/search/sss?srchType=T&query=cnc+mill

Any of these mills are going to have a footprint of about 8 feet square.


----------



## JPigg55 (Mar 3, 2015)

Another to consider would be the Precision Mathews PM-45M-CNC http://www.machinetoolonline.com/PM-45M-CNC.html
Cost is less than the Tormack, but can't tell you much more than that.
Would love to see an unbiased side-by-side comparison of these two machines.


----------



## GLCarlson (Mar 13, 2015)

RJSakowski said:


> I love my Tormach PCNC 770 mill.  The 770 and 1100 both will fit your space.  The 1100 now has a total enclosure option.  Last I looked, the 770 was about $6.8K and the 1100 was about $8.5K, barebones.  I haven't looked at the enclosure prices.  Options, controller, and CAM software can add another $5K.  Weight on the 770 was around 1100 lbs with base.  For a good look what the Tormach can do, go to NYC CNC's YouTube website.  They also sell a CNC lathe for $11.5K.



Second all that! And Tormach customer service is literally legendary. Tormach will connect you with nearby users, go look at one.


----------



## Charcole (Mar 28, 2015)

The majority of the small 80's cnc mills are going to exceed 8000 pounds.  Even a cheese d*   LeBlond Makino FNC 40-A16 and a 90's Cincinnati Milicron Sabre 500 weighs 8200 and 8900 pounds.  And if I remember correctly they are roughly 8' by 10' .  You can find the LeBlond makinos cheap though that's for sure.  I for get the dimension and weights for the Mori family mv jr and Hitachi family va-40. Imagine they weight closer to 10000 pounds and are slightly larger than the Cincinati and LeBlond.  I really can't remember and I'm to lazy to look it up.   Not all 80's cnc mills are enclosed.  A few were but it wasn't common.    

A cnc retrofit manual mill is an alternative.  A bridgeport, excello ect.  They would fit in the space you listed and don't weigh 50 billion pounds.  I've never used on so I have no clue on what you can do with them.  Most likely 6k to 14k USD in price used.  Price could vary.  It's been a few years since I've looked at used machine fliers that my former company got bombarded with.


RJSakowshi pointed out the Tormach PCNC 770 mill.  That thing looks good. JPigg55 suggestion of the PM-45M-CNC.  

Without knowing how much lager your future projects are going to be and material, tooling needs.  It's difficult to suggest a machine.


----------



## Karl_T (Mar 28, 2015)

I wonder if you might be interested in my son's Tree milling machine
Looks like this:  https://www.flickr.com/photos/anvilbikes/6216167325/

The dynapath control is dead. Dynapath will still repair it but don't know what cost to expect.

This is one serious VERY RIGID mill using CAT40 tooliong

Karl


----------



## Karl_T (Mar 28, 2015)

For the lathe, with your budget, I'd bend over backward trying to find a Prototrack
*http://tinyurl.com/ns2g7se*

*does both manual and CNC work.*


----------



## countryguy (Apr 1, 2015)

Now that TREE is a good looking hunk O steel!   Wow-  What does he want for it?     Now that is a DIY worth doing if you can take the weight!     Is this about what 3-4KLbs?  



Karl_T said:


> I wonder if you might be interested in my son's Tree milling machine
> Looks like this:  https://www.flickr.com/photos/anvilbikes/6216167325/
> 
> The dynapath control is dead. Dynapath will still repair it but don't know what cost to expect.
> ...


----------



## Karl_T (Apr 1, 2015)

countryguy said:


> Now that TREE is a good looking hunk O steel!   Wow-  What does he want for it?     Now that is a DIY worth doing if you can take the weight!     Is this about what 3-4KLbs?



I'd guess 5000 lbs. My one ton truck was almost overloaded bringing it home. One of the very few knee mills with box ways and a rigid mount spindle head. I'm positive this is the most rigid knee mill ever built.

I would not do any work here. Send the control into dynapath and have them repair it. it has a watch timer error. They told him replace the power supply and that should fix it. Well it didn't. Next they asked estimate of $2K to repair, but no promises.

Then the kid spotted a STEAL on a Matsuura. I think this one will sit a long time.

My guess, the kid would take $2.5K if your money looked like Ben Franklin.

Karl


----------



## fahrphrompuken (Apr 2, 2015)

The Tree Master Journeyman 425 is a beast, easily weighing around 6,000. I have the J320, and it's 4500. The Tree is a great machine, and can be retro fit with a new control pretty easily. I decided to stick with the Dynapath control, they are very helpful with any questions, although just about any manual you order will be a $200 bill.













20130807 203837   Copy



__ fahrphrompuken
__ Sep 18, 2013


----------



## 09kevin (Apr 2, 2015)

Karl_T said:


> I wonder if you might be interested in my son's Tree milling machine
> Looks like this:  https://www.flickr.com/photos/anvilbikes/6216167325/
> 
> The dynapath control is dead. Dynapath will still repair it but don't know what cost to expect.
> ...



I hope you don't think I am a stalker or anything but I looked at all of you Flicker pictures   You have a very nice machine shop!  Going back to check out the Anvil bike site now.

Kevin


----------



## Karl_T (Apr 3, 2015)

09kevin said:


> I hope you don't think I am a stalker or anything but I looked at all of you Flicker pictures   You have a very nice machine shop!  Going back to check out the Anvil bike site now.
> 
> Kevin



Sorry, not my shop. i was too lazy to go out and take a pic of my son's mill. So, i just googled for an image.

But i do have one heck of a shop anyway 

Karl


----------

